# FabFitFun VIP Winter 2014/2015 *Spoilers!*



## Queennie (Oct 25, 2014)

So! I had a great experience with the Fall box, hopeing that the Winter box will be just as good or better!

I saw this on their website, and thought that we should start the Winter box!:


----------



## roohound (Oct 27, 2014)

I suspect the earliest we'd see this would be early January. I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Wouldn't mind being wrong as I'd like to see some holiday related stuff. More than likely it will be New Year resolution related stuff.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Oct 27, 2014)

Last year they sent it out in December instead of January. I'm hoping they do that again.


----------



## Brittany13 (Oct 27, 2014)

I asked on Facebook and this is what they said:

Hello, the winter box will be billed for and shipped for sometime in December. We typically try to bill in the beginning of the month and ship a week afterwards. As time draws closer to the billing and shipping dates, we will notify all members with an email.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Oct 27, 2014)

I think that's great news! I love getting boxes in December since I'm so busy shopping for everyone else! Plus, if there is something worth giving as a gift that helps too!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh hooray! Excited for the winter box!! Can't wait for some spoilers!


----------



## britty (Oct 29, 2014)

I signed up with a $10 code since I missed out on the fall box (because I waited too long for a code) and got an email saying I would get a "welcome box." Is this particular box different from the regular??


----------



## Sherr (Oct 29, 2014)

britty said:


> I signed up with a $10 code since I missed out on the fall box (because I waited too long for a code) and got an email saying I would get a "welcome box." Is this particular box different from the regular??


Hey Britty,What code did you use, please?


----------



## Sherr (Oct 29, 2014)

And yes, it looks like there is a "Welcome Box" in addition to the regular box. No idea what is in the former.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 29, 2014)

Wait a second … is this a new practice? Has anyone else received a FabFitFun Welcome Box?

It looks like they will send you a Welcome Box when you subscribe for the Winter box … and then charge you for two boxes close together, is that correct?


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 29, 2014)

I signed up for the summer box with a code, received it, cancelled shortly after.  Once spoilers were released for fall, I resubbed, again with a code and received that box.  No welcome box either time, no mention of a welcome box, and never saw anything about a welcome box on the site.  I was going to cancel again and wait for spoilers, but I don't want to have to pay for 2 boxes, unless of course, the welcome box is really awesome.  This must be new practice.  I would love to know what is in that welcome box.


----------



## nichayes (Oct 29, 2014)

Im thinking about subbing to fff for the winter box Missed out on the fall box.


----------



## britty (Oct 29, 2014)

Sherr said:


> Hey Britty,What code did you use, please?


Westernwild was the code I used for $10, hopefully the welcome box is awesome. They already charged me and sent an email saying it would be sent the wee of November 10th.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 29, 2014)

I hope it is too. I am a little nervous about who decides what were favourite items in past boxes.


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 30, 2014)

If the welcome box is something good, I might sub for the winter box early to get it!


----------



## Sherr (Oct 30, 2014)

It's really a gamble as it doesn't seem to have been done before. I really hope it is not just about leftovers from previous boxes.


----------



## GorskisGirl (Oct 31, 2014)

Regarding the Welcome Box, FFF has said it is "the most loved things from past boxes."


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 31, 2014)

gorskisgirl said:


> Regarding the Welcome Box, FFF has said it is "the most loved things from past boxes."


now I really want a welcome box...


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 31, 2014)

gorskisgirl said:


> Regarding the Welcome Box, FFF has said it is "the most loved things from past boxes."


Surely they meant "random leftovers" and it is almost a guarantee that these will include pantyliners and shaving cream.  The truly most loved items have likely been sent out already for mistakes like Popsugar does.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 31, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> Surely they meant "random leftovers" and it is almost a guarantee that these will include pantyliners and shaving cream.  The truly most loved items have likely been sent out already for mistakes like Popsugar does.


And THAT's what I'm worried about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## britty (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm going to hope for the best, I would have been perfectly happy with a leftover fall box... But maybe it'll be a good surprise!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2014)

I think this Welcome Box is a bad idea!!  It should be totally separate from the regular box or you should have a box you can check that says you want it or not!

Right now it says you have to EMAIL them to tell them you DON'T want the Welcome box.  I can tell you right now that their response to email is nonexistant!  

Pfft.  Welcome box ships Nov 10th.   I have no idea how else you can avoid getting a welcome box if you're a new subscriber.  Plus getting charged $50 (for a welcome box), then two weeks later being charged another $50 (for the Winter box) is ridiculous!

I mean, it's probably a perfectly good box but who want's to be charged double!?  Especially when it's possible that you'll be charged for your Winter box before you've even received the Welcome box.

Unless they only do Welcome Boxes on the off months?


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 3, 2014)

I am guessing there is a fruit infuser water bottle in the welcome box. Also, probably any other left over items they couldn't get rid of.


----------



## roohound (Nov 3, 2014)

I really, really hated that damned water bottle. The shape was awkward (too big for my hand to hold comfortably) and the slogan on it made me want to just chunk it. I have seen much better bottles in other boxes - like PopSugar's. Of course, I wasn't a PS subscriber when it came out.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 3, 2014)

What I gated about the water bottle was that you gave to removent the lid to drink from it. And then the infuser slides oUT. Not really a great bottle to drink from...just ok


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 4, 2014)

I never got the bottle, but the way they were pushing them with the last box and even after, I feel like they have a ton of them left over. 

FYI, you can get decent fruit infuser bottles at marshals or TJ Maxx.


----------



## britty (Nov 4, 2014)

You ladies are really crushing my dreams!  lol... I'll always give a box the benefit of the doubt until they prove otherwise and I ususally give them a good 3 boxes to get it together.  Honestly, the only box I've ever actually got one of and unsubbed immediately was Ipsy... seriously, a bag-o-junk!


----------



## Sherr (Nov 4, 2014)

Aaaargh, I'm such an idiot. I think I threw out both of my cards for a three-month subscription to FitFusion! Wasn't it just a code, the same for everyone, that you input along with your credit card? Please help out a ditsy woman here!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2014)

@@Sherr It's ffftrial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 4, 2014)

I received a welcome box over the summer - had a $15 coupon code.  After I received it I called it the goodbye box.  It was a box of leftovers.  Womp womp.  Promptly cancelled.

It was the NBTT welcome tube, not the FFF.  Need.  Sleep.  Now.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 4, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I received a welcome box over the summer - had a $15 coupon code.  After I received it I called it the goodbye box.  It was a box of leftovers.  Womp womp.  Promptly cancelled.


And based on that, I will wait until I see what is in the winter box before I buy, with a code.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 5, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> And based on that, I will wait until I see what is in the winter box before I buy, with a code.


I am soooo sorry.  I was remembering the NewBeautyTestTube, not the FFF.  I knew I should have gone to bed 2 hours ago.  

(It was bugging me what I received, so I went back and looked.  I can't believe someone else is trying the cop out welcome idea.  Again, so sorry.)

I still cancelled after my first FFF.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 5, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I am soooo sorry.  I was remembering the NewBeautyTestTube, not the FFF.  I knew I should have gone to bed 2 hours ago.
> 
> (It was bugging me what I received, so I went back and looked.  I can't believe someone else is trying the cop out welcome idea.  Again, so sorry.)
> 
> I still cancelled after my first FFF.


Thanks for checking, clearly I wasn't surprised if it had been the case. I wasn't wowed with the fall FFF box and canceled, hence my waiting for a good spoiler or something anyway before I reorder. I am becoming an addicted to these boxes.


----------



## Sherr (Nov 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> @@Sherr It's ffftrial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you, Saffyra! I kept the two brochures and threw out the vouchers … doh!


----------



## jebest (Nov 7, 2014)

I accidently through my fruit diffuser bottle away, they shipped it seperate and I thought I pulled it out before putting box in my apartment dumpster. .. Nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was still in there.. grrrrr I was so mad at myself. So what's everyone hoping for in this box? I have used all the items from the last box so I was pleased. I would like an eye shadow palette, and something to restore hair... or anything for hair, maybe some gloves? Idk lol


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 11, 2014)

On October 3rd I sent FFF CS a message that my Fall Box lip gloss had arrived cracked. Today they respond and say they're shipping a replacement. I'm happy about the replacement but am sort of astonished at the delay in the response. (And maybe even more surprised that the response was just a casual "We're sorry! We'll send you a replacement!" and no reference at all to it being over a month later.)


----------



## aniadania (Nov 11, 2014)

Picture of "Welcome box" is om MSA. Things from summer and fall boxes in it. Not bad at all.


----------



## beautifulme (Nov 11, 2014)

According to MSA the only thing guaranteed in the Welcome box is the Flash Facial.


----------



## britty (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm a little confused, I was charged for and received my confirmation email about getting the Welcome Box... BUT I keep getting emails asking me to sign up for the welcome box??  Is this a common issue with FFF, or should I reach out to CS and see what's going on?


----------



## Sherr (Nov 11, 2014)

britty said:


> I'm a little confused, I was charged for and received my confirmation email about getting the Welcome Box... BUT I keep getting emails asking me to sign up for the welcome box??  Is this a common issue with FFF, or should I reach out to CS and see what's going on?


Personally, I think their CS is rather disjointed. I keep getting duplicative emails, from different people sometimes … I think they need a tech person to tidy up their system IMHO.


----------



## britty (Nov 11, 2014)

Sherr said:


> Personally, I think their CS is rather disjointed. I keep getting duplicative emails, from different people sometimes … I think they need a tech person to tidy up their system IMHO.


Ok.  Just making sure I wasn't the only one... I really want my stinking welcome box now that I've come across the spoilers and those emails had me worried.  I have yet *knocks on wood* to have any charge or shipping issues with any of my subs (that's saying a lot, I was subbed to GB for the longest) and I would like to keep it that way.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 12, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> On October 3rd I sent FFF CS a message that my Fall Box lip gloss had arrived cracked. Today they respond and say they're shipping a replacement. I'm happy about the replacement but am sort of astonished at the delay in the response. (And maybe even more surprised that the response was just a casual "We're sorry! We'll send you a replacement!" and no reference at all to it being over a month later.)


Meanwhile, I contacted them to cancel in early October (like the box, but unexpectedly had to get a new car when mine died, so I've got to fit the payment in the budget somehow).  They confirmed I was canceled in a few days.

But then they kept sending e-mails that said things that made me question whether they'd actually canceled me.  So I contacted them again and they said, "yes, you're canceled."  And then they replied again (with no more contact from me) and said the same thing a few days later.  And I think I got a third cancellation confirmation after that.  It's like they have terrible record keeping or something.  Why respond to the same e-mail three times, saying the same thing each time?


----------



## Sherr (Nov 12, 2014)

I guess now we know (posted on MSA today):

Fab Fit Fun VIP

I reached out to FabFitFun to find out what’s in the Welcome Box they are currently offering – and it turns out it is exactly what is pictured above. Here’s the list from FabFitFun:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/11/fabfitfun-vip-welcome-box-contents-10-coupon.html?utm_source=daily+email+list&amp;utm_campaign=b716adf9ab-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0_e867288581-b716adf9ab-86145113


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 16, 2014)

SPOILER ALERT FOR WINTER BOX-- I just got an email from them


----------



## GorskisGirl (Nov 16, 2014)

I got the spoiler e-mail too... Except the subject line for mine was "OUR ACCOUNTANT HATES US".. Not sure what that was about??? Haha


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 16, 2014)

Kind of glad I'm not getting this one.  I liked Fall (got it on Groupon for $29).  Canceled because of finances.  But I have two samples of that product already from this month's Birchbox.

I suppose if it turns out I really like the stuff, the Winter boxes will be around for awhile.


----------



## KayEss (Nov 17, 2014)

I am not sure how I feel about this spoiler. I have tried the peel before and it's okay but not something I am super excited about. I'd rather get a peel than a moisturizer I guess. I feel kind of obligated to stay subscribed due to some shipping issues last month. They made things right so I will give it another quarter before I cancel. Fingers crossed for no lip gloss!


----------



## britty (Nov 18, 2014)

My Welcome Box should be waiting on my today when I get home!  Seeing the spoilers for it I know I can use lots of those as Christmas gifts!  I can't wait!


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 18, 2014)

This spoiler doesn't win me over. I probably will be letting this box go.


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm debating about getting this!! I definitely do not want the welcome box though!!


----------



## britty (Nov 20, 2014)

I got my welcome box and it was fabulous!  I even got the pink and gold apron that I really really wanted, from what I can tell everything was from the past two boxes and there was no infuser water bottle-thing!  I know lots of ladies are attempting to avoid it, but I absolutely LOVED it and couldn't have asked for a better box.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Nov 20, 2014)

britty said:


> I got my welcome box and it was fabulous!  I even got the pink and gold apron that I really really wanted, from what I can tell everything was from the past two boxes and there was no infuser water bottle-thing!  I know lots of ladies are attempting to avoid it, but I absolutely LOVED it and couldn't have asked for a better box.


I can't wait to get the Welcome box and I hope to get the same apron color you received.  I'm even looking forward to the little footie socks.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 23, 2014)

SPOILER #2----


----------



## KayEss (Nov 23, 2014)

The Ramblings of a Suburban Mom blog also lists yourMinerals eyeshadow. It sounds like everyone is getting white and then also lavender, brown, or grey. I am happy with both of these spoilers!


----------



## shy32 (Nov 24, 2014)

I got an email to choose what shade of eye shadow, (besides the white everyone will get) and silver or gold necklace. I don't like either spoiler and am thinking of canceling this sub.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Nov 24, 2014)

I want to sign up for the winter box, but am curious if others think there will be better discounts.  Last time I signed up I used a $5 off code and then saw people posting they had gotten $15 and $20 off.  Also, where do you find those bigger discounts?  Thanks!


----------



## chachithegreat (Nov 24, 2014)

Cancelled after the spoilers - not thrilled with any of them


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 25, 2014)

I went ahead and cancelled. I like the juice beauty, but the other two weren't anything that really appealed to me. I might resub with s coupon, but definitely didn't want to pay full price. Not this time of year anyway!


----------



## Sherr (Nov 27, 2014)

TheGlamGal said:


> I want to sign up for the winter box, but am curious if others think there will be better discounts.  Last time I signed up I used a $5 off code and then saw people posting they had gotten $15 and $20 off.  Also, where do you find those bigger discounts?  Thanks!


I think the MSA board is the best bet b/c people often chime in with additional offers/codes.


----------



## Tamara76 (Nov 28, 2014)

None of the spoilers really did it for me this time, so I'll skip this one.  I already spent all my $$$ at Sephora anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 28, 2014)

I just received an email asking me to resub and that the box will have a value of over $300.

While it's tempting, I need a super awesome code.

And if I'm honest, I don't want the Juice product and the necklace just isn't for me.


----------



## Tamara76 (Nov 29, 2014)

I got the same email, but I'm just not into the peel or necklace and I detest loose eyeshadows/powders (they end up all over me and my floor and counter). Oh well...


----------



## Geek (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Fab Fit Fun VIP Lovers!

*Just a little heads up: * MakeupTalk is undergoing a little bit of a renovation, mainly in the subs section, so some companies are getting their *very own forums*! Fab Fit Fun VIP is one of these companies. If you are reading this post, it has been relocated to it's* very own forum* located here: Fab Fit Fun VIP. We'll leave a redirect to this topic in the general subscriptions forum for your convenience

This way, you can open new topics/threads just about Fab Fit Fun VIP, and don't have to keep it all in one topic/thread.

Thanks!


----------



## britty (Dec 1, 2014)

FFF sent me an emil this morning saying I was going to get another Welcome Box (and charged me)? Weird... I emailed them and I told them I already had my welcome box and to please apply my charge toward the Winter Box. Did anyone else have that problem this morning?


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 1, 2014)

I did get the same message and I emailed them and they stated I would not get the welcoe box but was charged for the winter box.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 1, 2014)

They must be getting a ton of emails if every subscriber got the wrong email. I too emailed them because the email letting me know I was charged said I was getting a welcome box. this is box 3 for me and I've stayed subbed. They really need to have separate email lists. I always get emails from them asking me to subscribe with a code and I'm like geez im already subscribed why are you sending me tempting codes that I can't use unless I unsub. I think they mistakenly used the same email as new subscribers and now are going to get bombarded with emails. But yea I emailed them saying I only want the winter box.


----------



## Weebs (Dec 2, 2014)

I cancelled.  Nothing in the box so far is interesting to me at all. :/


----------



## jebest (Dec 2, 2014)

I find there customer service is about 100s better then Popsugar right now, so claps for them. They helped me so much with this winter box. I am actually excited because I love the idea of a bullet she'll necklace e and charity? That's even better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## britty (Dec 5, 2014)

Is anyone else chomping at this bit for another spoiler?  Geez, it's been a while... come on FFF!! :lol:  lol... I'm too impatient for these things!


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 5, 2014)

britty said:


> Is anyone else chomping at this bit for another spoiler?  Geez, it's been a while... come on FFF!! :lol:  lol... I'm too impatient for these things!


I'm right there with you.  I find the first 10 days of the month seems to take forever to pass.  Then spoilers come out so fast on all my boxes.  I can't remember what's coming in which box but it's so exciting.  Then the boxes start to come and I realize I've seen it all before I ever opened the box...awww.  Then the next month I'm right back eagerly awaiting news of another spoiler.  I think I might be twisted.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm supposed to be on the prepaid plan, and have two more prepaid shipments, but they charged me today. It sounds like things are quite confusing over there.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 7, 2014)

I have emailed FabFitFun twice now, once on November 22nd and once on November 30th. My request was simple, just asking to confirm the shipping address on file since my box was initially shipped to the wrong address last quarter despite the correct address being listed on my account. They sent a new box out to the correct address but I was never told if my account shipping address was properly updated.

The 22nd was over two weeks ago and then I sent another email a week in to try to follow up on my request. Is it really that hard for them to confirm my shipping address? Last time I contacted them I had to send three emails to ever get a reply. I am getting irritated that this seems to be a repeat issue. It says on their site that boxes are expected to ship December 10-17. Hopefully my box will ship to the correct address. After this one I think I'm canceling.


----------



## Sherr (Dec 7, 2014)

kayess said:


> I have emailed FabFitFun twice now, once on November 22nd and once on November 30th. My request was simple, just asking to confirm the shipping address on file since my box was initially shipped to the wrong address last quarter despite the correct address being listed on my account. They sent a new box out to the correct address but I was never told if my account shipping address was properly updated.
> 
> The 22nd was over two weeks ago and then I sent another email a week in to try to follow up on my request. Is it really that hard for them to confirm my shipping address? Last time I contacted them I had to send three emails to ever get a reply. I am getting irritated that this seems to be a repeat issue. It says on their site that boxes are expected to ship December 10-17. Hopefully my box will ship to the correct address. After this one I think I'm canceling.


Yup. I've sent them three or four message to try and clarify which box I am receiving b/c I was supposed to receive the Welcome box, which never came, and so I've asked if I am instead getting the Winter box, but no reply. At this rate, I may receive the Spring box, who knows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 7, 2014)

I want my box! I have no more patience! I think I might actually try to avoid more spoilers for this one. I'm in the mood to be surprised this month.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Dec 8, 2014)

They emailed me back today on the billing questions and said I must have another subscription. Uh, NO, I don't. Still on the pre-paid plan with the one and only subscription. Soo frustrating.


----------



## Maccamaniac (Dec 9, 2014)

any word when these will ship?


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 9, 2014)

Sometime this week. I want to say by the 15th but I know they said this week.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Dec 10, 2014)

Someone I follow on instagram (@jessica__) just posted a promo pic for the box, but I believe its the Winter box. I can see most of the spoiler items they've posted, but it's hard to be sure about the other items. I see the juice beauty peel, justin almond butter, a zumba packet, possibly a candle, the necklace, some sort of primrose hand cream, a $30 giftcard to somewhere unknown. Maybe someone who knows the brands might have better luck.

ETA: Looks like Lather Aha Primrose hand cream


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Dec 10, 2014)

nicolispicoli said:


> Someone I follow on instagram (@jessica__) just posted a promo pic for the box, but I believe its the Winter box. I can see most of the spoiler items they've posted, but it's hard to be sure about the other items. I see the juice beauty peel, justin almond butter, a zumba packet, possibly a candle, the necklace, some sort of primrose hand cream, a $30 giftcard to somewhere unknown. Maybe someone who knows the brands might have better luck.
> 
> ETA: Looks like Lather Aha Primrose hand cream


Do you think you could put a link to her instagram so we can all take a look? Or maybe a screenshot?


----------



## beautifulme (Dec 10, 2014)

I got my shipping notification e-mail today and my tracking shows that my box has movement!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm sorry for anyone who doesn't want spoilers! I don't know how to do those!! Eeek!


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Dec 10, 2014)

nicolispicoli said:


> I'm sorry for anyone who doesn't want spoilers! I don't know how to do those!! Eeek!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 10, 2014)

My face is basically pressed to the screen and I can't identify anything else.  I will be refreshing madly until the supersleuths get here.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 10, 2014)

Here is the link to one of the products...I think



Spoiler



http://www.stonecandles.com/collections/coco-candles

If it really is a woodwick candle I am loving it!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 10, 2014)

Spoilers per MSA:

*UPDATE – FabFitFun VIP shared the complete spoiler list with MSA readers!*


Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive – $39
Passport to Beauty Tibetan Goji Berry Intense Anti-Aging Eye Serum – .5oz – $88

Daniel Stone COCO Candle – $42
 

Lather AHA Hand Creme with Evening Primrose – $18
yourMinerals Eye Shadow Duo – $44
Half United Fighting Hunger Necklace - $34
Zumba 60-min DVD and $25 apparel gift card (note this covers shipping too, so 100% free &amp; shipped product will be available) – $55
$30 Fashion Project gift card with free shipping (note this covers shipping too, so 100% free &amp; shipped product will be available)- $30
3-Month Membership to SaltedTV.com – $29.97

 
And some sponsored items:
Organic Valley Balance Milk Protein Shake – $2.99
Justin’s Class Almond Butter – $.63
Special K Snack Bars – $2.62
 
*TOTAL VALUE: $383.59*


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow ... What a great value!! I originally canceled but after seeing the spoilers but now I'm totally in. I'm excited about the Zumba dvd &amp; apparel, eye serum, candle, hand cream &amp; fashion card. I'm shocked bc none of the spoilers interested me but everything else was a total win-win.


----------



## jebest (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow!! What a great box, so happy I am getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ♡♡♡


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi. What colors are in the eyeshadow duo. Thanks!!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 10, 2014)

So, the big question is... will people who sign up now get the welcome box or the winter box?


----------



## phanne (Dec 10, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Hi. What colors are in the eyeshadow duo. Thanks!!


I got an email a while ago to choose, so I think they vary from box to box. I honestly can't even remember what I chose anymore.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So, the big question is... will people who sign up now get the welcome box or the winter box?


My sign up email says I'll receive the Winter box!!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 10, 2014)

I think this was posted earlier but here it is again


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 10, 2014)

Anyone thinking about starting a trade thread with the new FFF forum? Unless there is already one that I can't find. I know people don't have their boxes yet, but I am already excited to try to pick a few items up!


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> fabfitspoiler14.png
> 
> I think this was posted earlier but here it is again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 11, 2014)

I just ordered my first FFF box based on the spoilers! With the $10 discount it's an amazing deal. I'm excited about some of the skin care, necklace &amp; gift cards &amp; there are still some great gifts in there too! I'm kind of stunned by the value. My account says I'm getting the Winter box. Do they usually send out a welcome box instead the first time?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 11, 2014)

nicolispicoli said:


> I'm sorry for anyone who doesn't want spoilers! I don't know how to do those!! Eeek!


A quick mod note on spoiler cuts:  If a thread is clearly marked as a spoiler thread -- like this one -- you don't have to worry about it!  Spoiler cuts are nice if there are a lot of photos just from a scrollscrollscroll aspect, but the reason we put "spoiler" in the title is so people trying to avoid them know that people in the thread are likely to be discussing things *without* those tags, so that is our KEEP OUT IF YOU ARE TRYING TO AVOID SPOILERS warning.  It's up to spoiler-phobic members to stay out of those threads!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 11, 2014)

I have no self control lol I tried to stay spoiler free this month but I was far too excited and curious. I'm not going to research the products yet though so it feels like more of a surprise. From what I see so far I'm keeping everything except the DVD, maybe the necklace and shadow. I won't know until I have it in my hands.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

Mine will be here Tuesday and I'm VERY excited about it!  I mean, I won't use everything but the things I will use make the box totally worth it.


----------



## jebest (Dec 12, 2014)

I just looked up the salted tv and it's for cooking, so now I am excited about that too.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 12, 2014)

I was so excited by the Project Fashion and Zumba Gift Cards that I signed up for a 2nd box.  The value on this box makes it the best deal so far this holiday.  

#1 FabFitFun Winter Box valued at $380, paid $37.50 with RueLaLa Code

#2 PopSugar MH 6 month sub for $75 off

#3 Glossybox Holiday box for $20

Wow!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 13, 2014)

Well snap... I didn't even think of buying another one but I guess I could, couldn't I!?


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 13, 2014)

Soo... has anyone tried to use their FashionProject Gift Card because mine says my code is invalid...


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Soo... has anyone tried to use their FashionProject Gift Card because mine says my code is invalid...


Oh oh. This is the main reason I ordered the box so I hope it works. Haven't received mine yet. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd contact fashion project directly &amp; I'm sure they'll make it right!!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 14, 2014)

Anyone have any info on when the gift codes expire? I am leaving town for the holidays Tuesday and my box won't arrive until then. I'm not sure if I should wait around for it or not. Pretty happy with everything in this box except maybe the eye serum.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 14, 2014)

The gift codes (from what I recall) have several months for you to use them.  For the life of me, I can't find either one to check to give you exact dates but I remember being glad that I didnt have to use them by the end of the month.

Okay, found the fashion project one... it's good til May of next year.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Dec 16, 2014)

Gift Cards

Zumba $25 - expires June 30, 2015

Fashion Project - $30 expires 5/20/2015

Salted - 3 months free - I'm not seeing an expiration anywhere

I have not tried any, so I can't speak to if the codes work.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 16, 2014)

The fashion project codes are working now, just used mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Dec 16, 2014)

My box is arriving by Thursday (hopefully before then!) and I absolutely cannot wait to get it! FFF is easily my favorite subscription. I'm not sure why some people are so down on it. I always use everything or can gift it, and the value is always there. I also really appreciate the variety, although I DO wish they'd include more home or decor items. I'm really impressed with the winter box and I can hardly wait for it to get here.


----------



## GorskisGirl (Dec 16, 2014)

I LOVE MY FFF BOX! This FFF winter box has been my favorite box ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the only thing I'm meh about is the necklace and only because its not very work appropriate.


----------



## CSCS2 (Dec 16, 2014)

I got my box today and in case someone hasn't already posted this, there are candle variations. I got mine in the 'Red Currant' scent and it smells great. Burning it right now and it has a pretty good throw too!


----------



## CSCS2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Also, I used my Fashion Project GC to get this skirt for $6 shipped, woohoo! https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/alinefull/PRDOVR~A4637/A4637.jsp


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 17, 2014)

Yay FFF came today!

Juice beauty peel- anyone use this before? It says to wash it off, sounds more like a mask than a peel. I hope it peels.

Necklace- it is ok. Got the silver. I could make this work but it would be something I would rarely wear so I'm probably swapping it for something I would use more.

Zumba- swapping the dvd. I used the code and got a shirt that was 17 and some bracelets for 6. Shipping was free so I paid nothing! I put the code in the promotion box NOT gift card.

Eye serum- love eye serums and creams. I'm happy to have it.

Candle- got it in red currant. I'm always excited to get a candle.

Eye shadow-I got brown hypnotic and Swedish winter. I love mineral shadows. Win for me.

Salted- I haven't looked at the site yet. I might try this this winter since I'm in the house more, maybe it can be a new hobby. I can try a new recipe a week or something.

Hand cream: love it, this one might stay at work this winter.

Fashion project: I got a free people dress for 1.99 after shipping. The dress was $25 and shipping was 6.99. So the card worked toward shipping costs. I hope it fits me! It included measurements on the site but i was lazy. So excited!!!

Shake- I will try it at work. Happy to have it.

Almond butter- I've wanted to try this for a while especially the chocololate. Anyone have suggestions for what to put it on?

Special K bar- these are convenient for work.

So so pleased with this box. I love when they have gift cards that allow me to get clothes at no extra cost.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 17, 2014)

This might have been answered already but you should get the winter box unless you specifically request the welcome one. I've been subbed for over a year now and got a strange email confirming my welcome box order. I replied and they confirmed the email was an error and to just disregard. I agree with others here that their CS is a hot mess. They're all over the place disjointed. For a large company it doesn't portray a very professional image. Their site still isn't optimized for mobile users,either, which to me is a huge tech foul in this day and age. I can't even log on via my iPad or iPhone. They said they're aware of the issue and are working on it. Which is the same response they gave me back in June!



Saffyra said:


> So, the big question is... will people who sign up now get the welcome box or the winter box?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 17, 2014)

I got the same variation and LOVE it!

quote name="CSCS2" post="2353521" timestamp="1418783100"]I got my box today and in case someone hasn't already posted this, there are candle variations. I got mine in the 'Red Currant' scent and it smells great. Burning it right now and it has a pretty good throw too!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 17, 2014)

Mine is good until July 2015. That's odd there are variations in expiration dates.



Saffyra said:


> The gift codes (from what I recall) have several months for you to use them.  For the life of me, I can't find either one to check to give you exact dates but I remember being glad that I didnt have to use them by the end of the month.
> 
> Okay, found the fashion project one... it's good til May of next year.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 17, 2014)

My box was missing the almond butter and the project fashion gift card.  Boo.


----------



## GorskisGirl (Dec 17, 2014)

Are there variations of the hand cream? Not a fan of the evening rose sent.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 18, 2014)

If it helps any, the hand cream is barely even scented, at least mine isn't strong smelling. It reminds me of a Body Shop unscented cream.



gorskisgirl said:


> Are there variations of the hand cream? Not a fan of the evening rose sent.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 18, 2014)

I got my box on Tuesday but just as I was leaving town. I wish I could have played with everything more! I only got a quick peek before I had to get going. I got the necklace in the silver color which is what I was hoping for. I got the eyeshadow in white (obviously) and brown. I was kinda hoping for purple or grey but the brown will be nice too. I am excited to try a loose shadow like this as most of mine are pressed. I'm not big on creams or serums but I will try both. Has anyone tried the hand cream yet? What does it smell like? (ETA Oops, I see that @@Fashion Diva already addressed this!) My candle was in Red Currant, which is fine but not my favorite.

The Fashion Project card doesn't excite me much as I am not seeing anything on the site that I want that wouldn't require any spending out of pocket. I am excited to try the Zumba DVD. If it is too challenging I don't have to complete the full workout. I already used the Zumba gift card. I got some clearance running shorts and a $10 hair tie set. Jeez, those are expensive hair ties!

I have tried the Juice Beauty Peel before and I do like it so I will use it, but I prefer the Real Chemistry peel. I am happy with the extras I suppose. Has anyone tried the drink yet? It looks interesting but I am not much of a protein shake drinker. Maybe after the Zumba workout or for breakfast some morning? I have never tried almond butter before so that should be fun to try. Perhaps it's good on toast? The Special K bar will get eaten although I don't suspect it's anything special.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you can use the Almond Butter exactly like you would Peanut Butter.  It has a milder flavor though.  I hope to get the Chocolate one to try.  I think my box comes today.  I'm hoping to use the giftcards before all the good items are gone.  I NEED a new wallet that will fit in the Nina Garcia fringe bag.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 18, 2014)

I regularly use that brand almond butter because my husband's name is Justin...in addition to being yummy, it has the added benefit of numerous "Justin in my mouth" jokes because we both have the sense of humor of a 12 year old boy. 

I like it on apples or in my chocolate protein shakes.  I have also been known to just squeeze the packet into my mouth though, which is why I was bummed mine was missing.


----------



## MET (Dec 18, 2014)

I received my box today (it was my 1st box) and I really liked it.  The necklace is cute and I will be gifting it to my "trendy" sister.   I look forward to exploring all of the items on the zumba website and trying the DVD.  Great box.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 19, 2014)

The drink tasted really good. It tasted like a vanilla milkshake. I chilled it first of course. I doubt it is actually good for you though. It was a nice treat at work midday, I would get it again.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 19, 2014)

My box was delivered yesterday according to the tracking link, but I'm out of town until tomorrow and I'm dying to use those gift cards and try the peel and the eye cream!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 19, 2014)

Just got my box--my first--and I am quite pleased.  I think I may end up trading the codes, but pretty much everything else will be used.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 19, 2014)

My box was delivered yesterday but didn't have a chance to open it up until this morning. I love, love, love this box! I'm excited to try everything (though not sure I'm hip enough to rock the bullet necklace- I'll try though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## britty (Dec 20, 2014)

I just tried to use my Zumba card on my phone, but it charged my debit card for the amount of the order minus the shipping... Has anyone else had this problem? Should I just call Zumba and see if they'll make it right??


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 21, 2014)

britty said:


> I just tried to use my Zumba card on my phone, but it charged my debit card for the amount of the order minus the shipping... Has anyone else had this problem? Should I just call Zumba and see if they'll make it right??


. 
Yes, definitely call &amp; I'm sure they'll correct the problem in 2 seconds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farrah3 (Dec 22, 2014)

britty said:


> I just tried to use my Zumba card on my phone, but it charged my debit card for the amount of the order minus the shipping... Has anyone else had this problem? Should I just call Zumba and see if they'll make it right??





Shauna999 said:


> .
> 
> Yes, definitely call &amp; I'm sure they'll correct the problem in 2 seconds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


WARNING!!!!  I tried to use my Zumba card and it charged me $6.50 Shipping and did NOT take off the $25.  I figured, no big deal, I'll contact them &amp; they'll make it right:  NOPE!!!!  Here is their crappy response:

Thank you for contacting Zumba®. Once your purchase has been submitted, your order immediately begins the first stages of processing; therefore, we are unable to cancel, modify, or intercept orders once they are placed.

Once you receive your order, if you are no longer interested in the items, you may obtain a free prepaid FedEx return shipping label on our website. Refer to the Return Policy, for further information. Once your return is received, you will be refunded the purchase price of your merchandise.

Please let us know if you have any other questions, or concerns.

Happy Holidays!

Sincerely,

Mariya

Customer Care

Zumba®, LLC


----------



## britty (Dec 22, 2014)

farrah3 said:


> WARNING!!!!  I tried to use my Zumba card and it charged me $6.50 Shipping and did NOT take off the $25.  I figured, no big deal, I'll contact them &amp; they'll make it right:  NOPE!!!!  Here is their crappy response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Zumba®. Once your purchase has been submitted, your order immediately begins the first stages of processing; therefore, we are unable to cancel, modify, or intercept orders once they are placed.
> 
> ...


Well poo!  I wanted the cookbook, I guess I'll just return it and get my money back.  That's super irritating.  Maybe we should contact FFF and let them know that Zumba is being shady??? 

Update:

I called Zumba... The card is ONLY good for Zumba WEAR.  Which stinks because the disclaimers on the back of the card don't say anything about that.  However, it does sat "Zumba Wear" on the front.  Whatever.  I didn't really care for their clothes too much, I'm too big up top to buy most clothes online... I guess this will get returned.  What a shame...

Update #2:

The cookbook cannot be returned, it's considered an "accessory."  And now my card is void so I get squat... This is asinine.


----------



## farrah3 (Dec 23, 2014)

Another BS reply from Zumba company.  I entered the WORKING code on the first order.  It didn't properly apply!  Why the hell would I try to enter it again &amp; get another order (I'm doubtful that I would be charged the correct amount) I don't want from a company that refuses to correct a billing error.  Terrible return policies &amp; one of the worst companies I've ever dealt with.  Looks like I'll be disputing the overcharge with my credit card company.

Thank you for your reply.
We checked the savings code you provided and we can confirm that it is working without any issue.
Let us inform you that this is a discount code so you need to enter it in the "Use Savings Code" field. Also make sure to input it in upper case and with no spaces in between. Please keep in mind that sometimes zero and "O" could be mistaken easily, so try all possible combinations.
Having that in mind we cannot refund you, because your code is working and you can use it to place future orders on our website.
Happy holidays and if you have more questions please contact us.
Sincerely,
Petar
Customer Care
Zumba® Fitness, LLC


----------



## britty (Dec 23, 2014)

farrah3 said:


> Another BS reply from Zumba company.  I entered the WORKING code on the first order.  It didn't properly apply!  Why the hell would I try to enter it again &amp; get another order (I'm doubtful that I would be charged the correct amount) I don't want from a company that refuses to correct a billing error.  Terrible return policies &amp; one of the worst companies I've ever dealt with.  Looks like I'll be disputing the overcharge with my credit card company.
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


After much aggrevation I finally got through to a manager and explained to her that I had a very good case and that I just wanted my money returned and the order cancelled.  She insisted that they aren't able too cancel orders (whatever) but gave me a fresh $50 code to "make-up" the difference.  I still don't feel like I won, but I used that code as soon as I got it... However, I still had to pay shipping. 

I am not typically one to argue, but when they're wrong they're wrong and they were bending people over with the whole "Zumba Wear" on the front of the card and not letting people reuse it after they realized it was wrong.  Anyway, I have to agree that they have a terrible return policy, and are not a good company to deal with.  This is the last time I'll attempt to order anything from them again and certainly will not recommend them in the future.


----------



## jebest (Dec 23, 2014)

The Zumba cars promo card needs to be put in the promo card slot, not the gift card slot. I Love this box, the candle smells amazing, I love the eyeshadow, finally got to try it. I have been using the eye cream and love the texture. The necklace is my favorite item, because it's just my style and it's a charity piece. The protein shake was delicious, and the hand cream will be home gift for my mom. I got a sports bra from Zumba and only payed $1. Then I got myself a D&amp;B wallet for $11. So I spent $12 but I am getting a sports bra and a nice wallet. This box was more then worth the money. I am excited to try the Zumba dvd and salted. Idk, this is the best box I have gotten this season. Love and I am a happy girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 24, 2014)

I just got a shipping notice for my 2nd Winter Box.  Feels really late to me but I'll be happy to get it.  I hope to some variation on the necklace, candle and eye shadows from my first box.  Looks like I need to be careful with the Zumba promo.  Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Dec 27, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered the box for $25 with promo code OMG. I can't wait!


----------



## Padawan (Dec 27, 2014)

I also ordered one for $25. I have seen spoilers for lots of FFF boxes, but there was always only one or two items that I knew I would truly use, so I never pulled the trigger, and just swapped for the items I really wanted. O

With this box, outside of the necklace, I think I will use every single product, even the sponsored stuff. I've had my eye on the Juice Beauty peel for awhile, so that alone makes the whole box worth it. Can't wait to get my paws on it.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 27, 2014)

Maybe this has been asked before, but does anyone know if the the Fashion Project gift cards can be stacked? I'm thinking of swapping for another one, but only if I can combine it with mine.


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 28, 2014)

I gave in and bought it at the $25 price. I also grabbed one for my friend as her birthday present, well, part of it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 29, 2014)

I just used my Zumba code...got the lifted lightly bra for only $2.14, so that's exciting.  I did have the problem where what I thought was a 0 was actually an O, so thanks to @@farrah3 for posting.  I also emailed FFF about my missing project fashion card, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 30, 2014)

The heated wax from the candle is a lotion. Whaat? Never heard of such a thing. Anyone try it yet? I'm tempted for a second one at $25 but I really shouldn't. Why do I stay subbed at full price when they give them away for half price? How easy is it to unsub and resub with codes with them?


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 30, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Maybe this has been asked before, but does anyone know if the the Fashion Project gift cards can be stacked? I'm thinking of swapping for another one, but only if I can combine it with mine.


I've tried stacking them but only one code can be added per order even if it's a gift card.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 30, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> The heated wax from the candle is a lotion. Whaat? Never heard of such a thing. Anyone try it yet? I'm tempted for a second one at $25 but I really shouldn't. Why do I stay subbed at full price when they give them away for half price? How easy is it to unsub and resub with codes with them?


You can cancel the sub on your account page, left hand side bar, last item.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 31, 2014)

Mermaid35 said:


> I've tried stacking them but only one code can be added per order even if it's a gift card.


Thanks!I got my Winter box with the $10 off code &amp; I ended up using my Fashion Project code to get a beautiful ceramic Coach cuff for just over $11 w/shipping &amp; tax and over $8 of that went to the charity. I also got two long grey tunic t-shirts with the Zumba code for around $3 total. The codes alone more than covered the cost of the box for me! Love the necklace. Everything else is just fun extras.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 31, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> The heated wax from the candle is a lotion. Whaat? Never heard of such a thing. Anyone try it yet? I'm tempted for a second one at $25 but I really shouldn't. Why do I stay subbed at full price when they give them away for half price? How easy is it to unsub and resub with codes with them?


Whaaat?  Crap, now I wish I hadn't gifted it to my MIL, haha


----------



## Sherr (Dec 31, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Whaaat?  Crap, now I wish I hadn't gifted it to my MIL, haha


Maybe she can use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Maybe you don't want to know that.


----------



## Sherr (Jan 2, 2015)

Quick question: has anyone else in Canada NOT received their Winter box?  I am having issues with CS, it's like they think I'm lying that I haven't received my box yet.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 2, 2015)

I got my box today-- I ordered it like 3 weeks ago... Took For-Evs to get here. My fav item in the box was the Zumba DVD &amp; gift card-- I already ordered a cute long sleeve top, I had to pay only $5 out of pocket.. Super happy girl!! I also got the candle Kai Gardenia which is not my Fav but no biggie. Great Value on this Box!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sherr said:


> Quick question: has anyone else in Canada NOT received their Winter box? I am having issues with CS, it's like they think I'm lying that I haven't received my box yet.


I'm in USA &amp; I ordered right after spoilers were revealed on MSA--mine just came today. Usually their CS is pretty good, Maybe they've been low staffed bc of the holidays.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 5, 2015)

Has anyone who order with the 1/2 off gotten shipping information?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 5, 2015)

My whole youtube feed this weekend was FFF reviews.  Seems like PSMH and FFF way over-fulfilled this round.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 5, 2015)

My whole youtube feed this weekend was FFF reviews.  Seems like PSMH and FFF way over-fulfilled this round.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 5, 2015)

I sooo regret not picking this up when it was on sale for $25.

Wish they would run that sale again and get rid of the rest of their boxes!!


----------



## Angela Jenkins (Jan 5, 2015)

mcculsta said:


> Has anyone who order with the 1/2 off gotten shipping information?


I'm still waiting on mine. I wonder when they plan on shipping? I messaged them and haven't gotten any response. :/


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 5, 2015)

actionactionangela said:


> I'm still waiting on mine. I wonder when they plan on shipping? I messaged them and haven't gotten any response. :/


 Same here, I haven't heard anything from them.


----------



## Padawan (Jan 5, 2015)

Add me to the camp who ordered a 1/2 off box and hasn't received any notice. I believe the confirmation email said 5-10 business days, and considering the holidays I will give them some slack.

Of course, it's not like they don't already have all the items sitting around, so I don't get why it takes so long. I'm sure they are packed and ready to go already. How hard is it to slap a label on and put it in the mail?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 5, 2015)

I tried the Zumba DVD yesterday &amp; I luv it!! It's so much more fun than other workouts.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 5, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I tried the Zumba DVD yesterday &amp; I luv it!! It's so much more fun than other workouts.


Okay, you have totally inspired me to break it open and try it out tonight! I used my giftcard already, but just haven't found the time to try the DVD. A good review makes me excited for it.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jan 6, 2015)

I also ordered the 1/2 price box and haven't heard anything since. Patiently waiting along with the rest of you!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 6, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> Okay, you have totally inspired me to break it open and try it out tonight! I used my giftcard already, but just haven't found the time to try the DVD. A good review makes me excited for it.


I also enjoyed the dvd.  I am basically the least coordinated person in the world but I keep up as best as I can.  My girls (3 and 5) also love it, they dance right along with me.  I use it on the days I want to work out but know they are going to be underfoot.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 6, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> Okay, you have totally inspired me to break it open and try it out tonight! I used my giftcard already, but just haven't found the time to try the DVD. A good review makes me excited for it.


I also enjoyed the dvd.  I am basically the least coordinated person in the world but I keep up as best as I can.  My girls (3 and 5) also love it, they dance right along with me.  I use it on the days I want to work out but know they are going to be underfoot.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 6, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I also enjoyed the dvd.  I am basically the least coordinated person in the world but I keep up as best as I can.  My girls (3 and 5) also love it, they dance right along with me.  I use it on the days I want to work out but know they are going to be underfoot.


OMGI am so picturing how cute this is!!

The DVD was fun! Of course I used it when I was home alone and with all the blinds drawn to give me that extra boost of confidence I need to dance. I will definitely use it again.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 6, 2015)

Note to self to get blinds-- last night when I got home from work, I decided to pop the video in. My workout room is over my garage with numerous large windows. At one point, I gazed out my window &amp; saw my neighbor outside looking up-- a total clear shot of me dancing around like.. So embarrassed that I dropped to the floor &amp; crawled on my hands &amp; knees to the light switch- switched it off &amp; continued in the dark ..,lol!!!


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 6, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Note to self to get blinds-- last night when I got home from work, I decided to pop the video in. My workout room is over my garage with numerous large windows. At one point, I gazed out my window &amp; saw my neighbor outside looking up-- a total clear shot of me dancing around like.. So embarrassed that I dropped to the floor &amp; crawled on my hands &amp; knees to the light switch- switched it off &amp; continued in the dark ..,lol!!!


:rotfl:  You are too funny!!! But I would totally have had the same reaction!


----------



## Sherr (Jan 7, 2015)

Hope your neighbour had some fun with the view  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerjenny (Jan 7, 2015)

are there any codes I could use now? i'm a new subscriber


----------



## Angela Jenkins (Jan 7, 2015)

mcculsta said:


> Has anyone who order with the 1/2 off gotten shipping information?


I wanted to reply back to you, not sure if they've contacted you but they emailed me today explaining that with the holidays and replenishing shipment orders should be shipped out on the 12th. 

Crossing fingers this is true.


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Jan 7, 2015)

&lt;p&gt;



> I wanted to reply back to you, not sure if they've contacted you but they emailed me today explaining that with the holidays and replenishing shipment orders should be shipped out on the 12th. Crossing fingers this is true.


 I just got my tracking number today. I ordered December 30th with the 50% off code. They emailed me when I cancelled that I was in the 3rd wave of shipments and should receive tracking by Thursday. The box shipped from Los Angeles...30 minutes from me so It better come tomorrow lol. I've been eyeing these plain Zumba sweats on sale and wanna get them before they run out. &lt;/p&gt;


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 8, 2015)

actionactionangela said:


> I wanted to reply back to you, not sure if they've contacted you but they emailed me today explaining that with the holidays and replenishing shipment orders should be shipped out on the 12th.
> 
> Crossing fingers this is true.


Thank you! I haven't heard anything yet, crossing my fingers for tomorrow. 



teresaarrr said:


> &lt;p&gt; I just got my tracking number today. I ordered December 30th with the 50% off code. They emailed me when I cancelled that I was in the 3rd wave of shipments and should receive tracking by Thursday. The box shipped from Los Angeles...30 minutes from me so It better come tomorrow lol. I've been eyeing these plain Zumba sweats on sale and wanna get them before they run out. &lt;/p&gt;


 Maybe soon for me.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 8, 2015)

Hmmmm, so this candle is kind of the worst. I live in an apartment with a roommate that gets up super early for work, and I'm kind of a night owl, so I'm still up and she's asleep (or trying to sleep at least...).

I lit my Coco Daniel Stone candle in my room early this evening and went out to the kitchen to get something a couple hours ago, and the fire alarm went off! I thought "wow, that must be the candle since it's the smoke detector by my door" and my roommate said it couldn't possibly be sensitive to a candle that far away. I said "okay, well, I'll try to keep my door closed just in case."

I just left my room to wash some makeup brushes and forgot to close the door...and the darn thing went off again! I looked on the site to see if there are any reviews and there was one that said the candle filled her apartment with smoke, and with other lights on I can see that there is indeed lots of smoke in the air. She also said her nose was sooty and lo and behold, my nostrils are black on the inside. Gross!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 8, 2015)

kayess said:


> Hmmmm, so this candle is kind of the worst. I live in an apartment with a roommate that gets up super early for work, and I'm kind of a night owl, so I'm still up and she's asleep (or trying to sleep at least...).
> 
> I lit my Coco Daniel Stone candle in my room early this evening and went out to the kitchen to get something a couple hours ago, and the fire alarm went off! I thought "wow, that must be the candle since it's the smoke detector by my door" and my roommate said it couldn't possibly be sensitive to a candle that far away. I said "okay, well, I'll try to keep my door closed just in case."
> 
> I just left my room to wash some makeup brushes and forgot to close the door...and the darn thing went off again! I looked on the site to see if there are any reviews and there was one that said the candle filled her apartment with smoke, and with other lights on I can see that there is indeed lots of smoke in the air. She also said her nose was sooty and lo and behold, my nostrils are black on the inside. Gross!


Wow that's terrible! D:


----------



## carothcj (Jan 10, 2015)

kayess said:


> Hmmmm, so this candle is kind of the worst. I live in an apartment with a roommate that gets up super early for work, and I'm kind of a night owl, so I'm still up and she's asleep (or trying to sleep at least...).
> 
> I lit my Coco Daniel Stone candle in my room early this evening and went out to the kitchen to get something a couple hours ago, and the fire alarm went off! I thought "wow, that must be the candle since it's the smoke detector by my door" and my roommate said it couldn't possibly be sensitive to a candle that far away. I said "okay, well, I'll try to keep my door closed just in case."
> 
> I just left my room to wash some makeup brushes and forgot to close the door...and the darn thing went off again! I looked on the site to see if there are any reviews and there was one that said the candle filled her apartment with smoke, and with other lights on I can see that there is indeed lots of smoke in the air. She also said her nose was sooty and lo and behold, my nostrils are black on the inside. Gross!


That's awful!!!!!!! I've had no problems with my candle. So sorry that you did!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 10, 2015)

Which scent do you have that caused the smoke? Maybe it is one of the scented oils they used in a specific candle?


----------



## KayEss (Jan 11, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Which scent do you have that caused the smoke? Maybe it is one of the scented oils they used in a specific candle?


The one I got was the Red Currant scent, and that's also the one the bad review was on. Maybe it's just a bad batch? I think in a larger room or near an open window it might not be as bad since there's more ventilation but I'm not sure it's worth the trouble. So much for clean burning!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 11, 2015)

Great red current is the scent I got... I haven't lit it yet though. i will post here ifi have issues with it.


----------



## Padawan (Jan 13, 2015)

I ordered my box on Dec. 26, and have not received a shipping notice. This is ridiculous. Even with the New Year's holiday, there shouldn't be this much of a delay. I think I may cancel after I get this box, which is a shame since it is my very first FFF box.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 13, 2015)

They blame vendors, but then people recently have been getting expired shakes.


----------



## Padawan (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I got what appears to be a canned response about replenishment from a vendor. Thing is, the confirmation email said 5-10 business days. In their response, it said 7-14, plus an additional vendor delay. Did it not occur to them that maybe, since we already gave up our hard-earned cash, that we would like to be informed of these delays? I cancelled PopSugar over these types of delays, and I have been one of their customers much longer then FFF.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 14, 2015)

I also haven't heard a peep from them and I ordered on 12/26 so I was just checking here to see if anyone else is having the same issues.  Apparently, so!  I agree, they should just send us an e-mail to let us know of the delays instead of just leaving us hanging.  Luckily, the box is such a good value at $25 that I am willing to wait.  I just messaged on FB...but we'll see.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jan 15, 2015)

I sent an email today. They replied back immediately with the same replenishment response. They said it has shipped and sent a tracking number, but so far the tracking doesn't work. Hopefully soon!


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm still waiting for my tracking to update. So excited for this box!


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 16, 2015)

My tracking updated! Expected delivery date says 1/22. Woohoo!


----------



## Sherr (Jan 16, 2015)

I just received mine, it's a very good value box although the drink has expired.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 19, 2015)

I got shipping emails last week, no movement yet though, just labels. Hopping this doesn't turn out to be like PS.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 19, 2015)

Proof that FFF actually reads our surveys...I marked that I was really disappointed that not only did my box not have the project fashion gift card, but that I never received the replacement that I was promised by customer service.  POOF! email with a  code I could use immediately! 

It was for $30 off but I still had to pay shipping...I was thinking the card was supposed to be free shipping.  True or false?  Not going to complain again, I'm just curious.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jan 19, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Proof that FFF actually reads our surveys...I marked that I was really disappointed that not only did my box not have the project fashion gift card, but that I never received the replacement that I was promised by customer service. POOF! email with a code I could use immediately!
> 
> It was for $30 off but I still had to pay shipping...I was thinking the card was supposed to be free shipping. True or false? Not going to complain again, I'm just curious.


I think the spoilers did say free shipping, but I had to pay shipping for my order. I think only the Zumba code actually shipped free.


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Jan 19, 2015)

Zumba had free shipping. For fashion project, the $30 goes towards shipping and isn't $30 plus free shipping.


----------



## noireyna (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so glad I didn't pay full price. If I would have received an email notifying me of the delay and a tracking number that works it wouldn't be so bad. I got my tracking number on Thursday. When I use my computer it says that the numbers don't exist. On my cell it says "label created" but nothing else. I understand holidays delay things but DAMN! This is ridiculous.


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 20, 2015)

I just received mine today, so I hope that anyone who is waiting gets theirs soon!! It's too late for me to give this as a gift. Also, is there a Fall/Winter FFF Trade list? I saw an older one from the Spring but I'm not sure how to start a new one or rename an old list? Im looking for the silver necklace, but don't want to put it in the wrong list


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 25, 2015)

I got the white ginger root Daniel Stone candle and when I tried burning it last night it threw me into a coughing fit so I had to blow it out. I'm trying to get over a case of bronchitis so I guess now I will hold off using this candle until I've recovered. Kinda sucks since I actually enjoyed burning this before getting sick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sherr (Jan 25, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> I just received mine today, so I hope that anyone who is waiting gets theirs soon!! It's too late for me to give this as a gift. Also, is there a Fall/Winter FFF Trade list? I saw an older one from the Spring but I'm not sure how to start a new one or rename an old list? Im looking for the silver necklace, but don't want to put it in the wrong list


I've got the silver necklace if you want to buy or trade for it. Msg me if you're still interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerjenny (Jan 26, 2015)

I ordered mine 12 days ago and haven't even got a shipping notice! i'm so inpatient


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 26, 2015)

Mine came over the weekend, I am pretty happy with it. My friend should get hers tomorrow, hope she likes it.  I got pomegranate for my candle, I think it smells nice, haven't burned it.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 27, 2015)

Burning the candle tonight (red current). The scent is very strong. No smoke.


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 31, 2015)

Has anyone tried the AHA hand cream? I've heard rave reviews on PS FAB cream but none on this.


----------



## Sherr (Jan 31, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> Has anyone tried the AHA hand cream? I've heard rave reviews on PS FAB cream but none on this.


I use it every night as I find that winter heating is very drying … I like the smell and texture and it seems to be effective.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 31, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> Has anyone tried the AHA hand cream? I've heard rave reviews on PS FAB cream but none on this.





fabgirl said:


> Has anyone tried the AHA hand cream? I've heard rave reviews on PS FAB cream but none on this.


It seems to work quite well, kind of plumps the hands up and it feels nice! Packaging is not too pretty, but other than that I like it.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 1, 2015)

I really love the hand cream. It is on my desk at work and every time I use it I feel like I'm pampering myself and taking a moment to myself. I love how much product there is too. It will last a while.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Feb 1, 2015)

I agree about the hand cream. When I first got it I wasn't too sure; the scent seemed too strong. But my first impression was wrong. I liked it so much that it was the primary reason I ordered a second box when the deal came along.

Actually, along the lines of first impressions, I got a flowery scented candle in the first box, and regifted it to my husband's aunt as the scent just wasn't for me. In my second box I got pomegranate and I love it. It's making me wish I'd given the first one more time!


----------



## fabgirl (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the responses about the hand cream. I have used it a few times and enjoy it. I also plan on using it on my scary winter feet!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Feb 5, 2015)

So I'm not sure if this is the right thread for this... But is anyone else signed up for the annual sub? I bit after liking the winter box so much (it was my first). I debated between the flexibility to see spoilers and then use the inevitable $10 coupon each time, and the ability to choose options with the annual sub. As the cost per box was $43.75 with the annual sub I figured that is probably worth it to get my choice of options on an item or two per box.

Anyway, now that I bit the bullet I'm anxious for some spring spoilers already, which I doubt are coming too soon as it seems like they are still selling the winter box!


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 5, 2015)

ordered 3 weeks ago.  So frustrated. Still no tracking!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't expect to see spring spoilers for at least another month-- I think shipping will be around the end of March so we have a little while. I  This box-- it's slways an incredible value with a great introduction to new products. I would love some home products besides candles &amp; new fun workout videos are always welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sherr (Feb 6, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> So I'm not sure if this is the right thread for this... But is anyone else signed up for the annual sub? I bit after liking the winter box so much (it was my first). I debated between the flexibility to see spoilers and then use the inevitable $10 coupon each time, and the ability to choose options with the annual sub. As the cost per box was $43.75 with the annual sub I figured that is probably worth it to get my choice of options on an item or two per box.
> 
> Anyway, now that I bit the bullet I'm anxious for some spring spoilers already, which I doubt are coming too soon as it seems like they are still selling the winter box!


I would sign up for a year if they provided a coupon that came close to the last-minute discounts they provide.


----------



## aniadania (Feb 6, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> So I'm not sure if this is the right thread for this... But is anyone else signed up for the annual sub? I bit after liking the winter box so much (it was my first). I debated between the flexibility to see spoilers and then use the inevitable $10 coupon each time, and the ability to choose options with the annual sub. As the cost per box was $43.75 with the annual sub I figured that is probably worth it to get my choice of options on an item or two per box.
> 
> Anyway, now that I bit the bullet I'm anxious for some spring spoilers already, which I doubt are coming too soon as it seems like they are still selling the winter box!


I didn't manage to buy autumn box, it was sold out so quick while I was waiting for coupon... But vinter box is still available... so it depends I guess. By the way I really liked the bonus item, protein shake. It was tasty!


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 6, 2015)

still waiting on my winter box and they won't reply to my emails.  i guess i'm going to have to contact my credit card company for my money back


----------



## DianeER (Feb 8, 2015)

I ordered 3 gift boxes when they announced a promo (and accidentally ordered a 4th which they would NOT cancel for me but instead decided to send to me as a duplicate). They responded 10 days ago when I complained about not getting shipping notices, telling me they had been waiting on replenishment of an item and were sending the boxes "within 36 to 48 hours", and that they would be sent by express shipping to make amends. I got tracking on all 4 boxes the next day, 1 by USPS (to a P.O. box) and 3 by FedEx Home Delivery. The USPS box was delivered a few days later; the FedEx boxes have shipping labels created but nothing else. I have written to them again to tell them to either ship those things immediately or refund my money, but this time they did not respond. (What a surprise.) It may in fact be time to post a refund request with my credit card company. Disgusted.


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 8, 2015)

they told me last week i would get a shipping notice within 24-48 hours.  I have received nothing.  I'm giving it business hours on Monday and then I will be contacting my credit card company.  I ordered the winter box over 3 weeks ago!


----------



## Sherr (Feb 9, 2015)

gingerjenny said:


> they told me last week i would get a shipping notice within 24-48 hours.  I have received nothing.  I'm giving it business hours on Monday and then I will be contacting my credit card company.  I ordered the winter box over 3 weeks ago!


I find their customer service to be iffy. Sometimes I receive an immediate response, sometimes it takes many days. Sometimes the shipping is prompt, sometimes it sits there with no movement and no shared information. I am not sure what's going on internally with FFF, but somebody in charge should review their CS and make it consistent and prompt.


----------



## Beautylvr (Feb 10, 2015)

We should be getting a spoiler soon for the Spring box. The last two have been excellent values. I hope they keep it up.


----------



## buffyg (Feb 12, 2015)

If you haven't used your Zumba gift card yet, they are having a flash sale for I think the next 5 hours! Some really good deals.


----------



## ilynx (Feb 12, 2015)

buffyg said:


> If you haven't used your Zumba gift card yet, they are having a flash sale for I think the next 5 hours! Some really good deals.


Thank you! I just caught this 15 minutes before it ended. Grabbed some leggings and a bra top for a little less than $2.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 13, 2015)

I started a thread for the spring box!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135882-fabfitfun-vip-spring-2015-spoilers/


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 9, 2015)

Does anybody want to swap away their full size Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive?


----------

